# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] PHILIPS DVP 3005/02

## teo24

Kαλημερα σας.Μου εδωσε ενας φιλος το dvd του και μου ειπε πως εδω και καιρο δεν ανοιγει το πορτακι του.Το ανοιξα χειροκινητα και του αλλαξα εναν ιμαντα μιας και ο δικος του ηταν πολυ χαλαρος.παλι ομως δεν κανει τιποτα.Βαζω ενα dvd,σπρωχνω ελαφρα το πορτακι και μετα κλεινει μονο του,διαβαζει το παιζει κανονικα αλλα οταν παταω eject-stop-play απ τα πληκτρα του μηχανηματος δεν εχω καποια λειτουργια,χειρηστηριο δεν μου εδωσε.Παει καπου το μυαλο σας???Ευχαριστω...

----------


## teo24

Καλησπερα σας,μου εφερε το χειριστηριο και το δοκιμασα.Μπορω να κανω τα παντα απ αυτο αλλα τιποτα απ το μηχανημα επανω.Ειδα καποιο κλειδωμα που εχει και ειναι στο adult.ελαγα σε περιπτωση που με καποιο τροπο κλειδωνανε τα πληκτρα του μηχανηματος.Καποις με παροιμοια περιπτωση???

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Θοδωρή,
αν και πέρασαν 14 μήνες από την ανάρτησή σου, δέξου τη δική μου πληροφοριακά και μόνο.
Από την ιστοσελίδα : https://elektrotanya.com/philips_dvp3005.pdf/download.htm l#dl 
κατεβαίνει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ 20σέλιδο Service Manual του Philips DVP3005 στα Πορτογαλικά.

Η αιτία της μη απόκρισης των Front panel πλήκτρων πιθανόν ν΄ οφείλεται σε
κακό κούμπωμα της πρόσοψης αλλά και σε καταστροφή των push buttons απ΄ 
εξαντλητική χρήση (το μηχ/μα διαθέτει και βcaraokeβ).
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

